# Taking creatine daily, but only liftting WEIGHTS 2 or 3 tmies a week?



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 8, 2006)

if i take creatine mono (been taking cee but im goan try mono+water) 10 g daily, but i only lift weights 2 times a week, would i still see good gains? Would the creatine go to waste EVEN though i am doing cardio and jiu jitsu, etc?


----------



## bballstud (Oct 8, 2006)

Well first u only need 5 grams after u workout. And it wouldnt hurt to take 5 grams a day.  Some people cycle it and some dont its ur pref. bro.  And if ur gonna take mono take it with grape juice it will help your body absorb it better.  And make sure ur drinkin close to a gallon a day of water!


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 8, 2006)

isnt it 10 g a day, also i know some people dont believe in loading, but laoding = 20 g a day and after that its 10 g a day?  Also I don't believe in taking it with juice, because my buddy takes it with water and he is a mini asian hulk.


----------



## bballstud (Oct 8, 2006)

u can take it 10 a day ur just pissin most it out.. U can take it with water people do..but grape juice has dextrose in it. Loadin is normally for first time users and its done for 4 days i belive.  I mean u can do what u want.. but almost every guy/girl on this forum will say 5.  And we have some bodybuilders on this forum.. y dont u use the search button theres 1000000000000 threads on creatine! or u can go to gnc and tell u what the guy tells u to do or the cell tech bottle tells u to do... ur choice


----------



## zombul (Oct 9, 2006)

Creatine mono,load 20g for 5 days with grape juice then 5g daily.


----------



## zootroid (Oct 9, 2006)

zombul said:


> Creatine mono,load 20g for 5 days with grape juice then 5g daily.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 10, 2006)

zombul said:


> Creatine mono,load 20g for 5 days with grape juice then 5g daily.



i'll go with that, but with water
now the 5 g doesnt HAVE to be before training right


----------



## zombul (Oct 10, 2006)

Not necessarily,you just want to keep your muscle saturated,though you may feel you get a better pump taking it before your workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2006)

why not take CEE? Its more efficient in terms of how much you need to take. If the taste is the problem, Robert sells CEE in caps form. You also dont have to take in sugary shit to get the full effect of the creatine.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> why not take CEE? Its more efficient in terms of how much you need to take. If the taste is the problem, Robert sells CEE in caps form. You also dont have to take in sugary shit to get the full effect of the creatine.



I know mono needs to be taken with sugary shit but im gonna stick to water. And I don't think CEE had an effect on me, to be honest. I been on cee for quite a while.  Thought I give mono+water a try.


----------



## Raz (Oct 11, 2006)

If you didn't see much improvements using cee, I'm sure you will see little to no improvements using mono it is a cheaper form. It did shit for me but my partner said it gave him amazing results. We may just be people that don't respond to the shit


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2006)

try creatine malate.


----------



## Raz (Oct 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> try creatine malate.



Cool, I never heard of this stuff. Do you care to post any info on it please. Why does it differ from the other forms of creatine?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/san/vt.html

It's all there. Its a little expensive, but I had good luck with this as an alternative to mono-I'm not putting all that sugar into me, simply because I'm carb sensitive. 
Give it a shot.


----------



## Raz (Oct 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/san/vt.html
> 
> It's all there. Its a little expensive, but I had good luck with this as an alternative to mono-I'm not putting all that sugar into me, simply because I'm carb sensitive.
> Give it a shot.



Thanks, I may do so.


----------



## Gordo (Oct 12, 2006)

There's also creatine gluconate....the key ingredient in SizeOn. You can find gluconate in bulk power now.


----------



## Brolly (Oct 16, 2006)

nono buddy 5g every 4 hours , space it our so u can workout inbetween so u can take it when u get home right after workout... and eat like a monster throughout the day, so thats 20g for 5 TRAINING days... seriously if ur only workin out 2-3 times u wont see much hypertrophy but if ur doin ju jitsu it will give u alot more energy and lactic acid tolerance so ull go longer... after that ur in maintenance... take 10g daily 5 before and 5 after workout, on non training-non ju jitsu days just take 5g-10g throughout the day but keep eating ... i rly had to stricten my diet cuz i found mono retained alot of water and if i just sat around i would notice fat in my lower torso


----------



## Brolly (Oct 16, 2006)

you should really consider dextrose if your creatine compound is mono with no additives.. helps a lot with the insulin spike in ur body which inturn distributes the creatine throughout the bloodstream


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2006)

Brolly said:


> nono buddy 5g every 4 hours , space it our so u can workout inbetween so u can take it when u get home right after workout... and eat like a monster throughout the day, so thats 20g for 5 TRAINING days... seriously if ur only workin out 2-3 times u wont see much hypertrophy but if ur doin ju jitsu it will give u alot more energy and lactic acid tolerance so ull go longer... after that ur in maintenance... take 10g daily 5 before and 5 after workout, on non training-non ju jitsu days just take 5g-10g throughout the day but keep eating ... i rly had to stricten my diet cuz i found mono retained alot of water and if i just sat around i would notice fat in my lower torso


Eat like a monster so you can get fat. that's great advice.


----------



## Brolly (Oct 16, 2006)

im pretty sure hes not gonna be getting fat while doing lots of cardio and ju jitsu ... unless hes endomorph like u


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah i try to do a lot of cardio, (can only do jitsu 2 tiems a week 2 sessions) so i can eat like a monster.
So its Monday/tuesday = jitsu
wed = lift before work (around 3) and light cardio after work (around 8 30)
thur = cardio after work
fri = relax
sat=most likley lift after work
sun=cardio before breakfast


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 16, 2006)

Brolly said:


> nono buddy 5g every 4 hours , space it our so u can workout inbetween so u can take it when u get home right after workout... and eat like a monster throughout the day*, so thats 20g for 5 TRAINING days... seriously if ur only workin out 2-3 times u wont see much hypertrophy *but if ur doin ju jitsu it will give u alot more energy and lactic acid tolerance so ull go longer... after that ur in maintenance... take 10g daily 5 before and 5 after workout, on non training-non ju jitsu days just take 5g-10g throughout the day but keep eating ... i rly had to stricten my diet cuz i found mono retained alot of water and if i just sat around i would notice fat in my lower torso





so i have to lift all 5 days im loading??? Also, dont most people ( that are doing full body workouts) workout 3 times a week and some even 2?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> so i have to lift all 5 days im loading??? Also, dont most people ( that are doing full body workouts) workout 3 times a week and some even 2?


there is a great workout out there that takes advantage of only two days to workout. It's called the super Squat routine. Its really very simple, not time consuming and happens only two days of the week. Look it up. You'll be getting the effect of the creatine usage by this workout alone. Search for it. Its by a guy named Randall Strossen.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> yeah i try to do a lot of cardio, (can only do jitsu 2 tiems a week 2 sessions) so i can eat like a monster.
> So its Monday/tuesday = jitsu
> wed = lift before work (around 3) and light cardio after work (around 8 30)
> thur = cardio after work
> ...


take it easy with that kind of thinking...you can still get fat. If you choose the eat like a monster route, make sure you eat slow burning carbs and medium to high EFAs. On the days you dont workout, eat plenty of protein and keep carbs in check.


----------



## Brolly (Oct 18, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> so i have to lift all 5 days im loading??? Also, dont most people ( that are doing full body workouts) workout 3 times a week and some even 2?



full body workouts are ghey imo, but it could work too i suppose... prob not as effective


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 18, 2006)

Brolly said:


> full body workouts are ghey imo, but it could work too i suppose... prob not as effective


Wow. I didnt realize one person could be so fucking stupid AND talk just as stupid as he acts. That's impressive. Keep driving up those posts with nothing meaningful.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

Brolly said:


> full body workouts are ghey imo, but it could work too i suppose... prob not as effective



you are incredibly ignorant

dont speak if you dont know what your talking about

as far as creatine loading, etc. it doesnt make a difference, take the recommended dosage on the tub. dont fret so much, its not a big deal. eat clean, eat a lot of carbs (approx 50% of diet should be carbs, esp with all the cardio and jiu jitsu). make sure they are clean carbs (oatmeal, sweet potatoes, lentils, etc.) 

I found a tub of mono a couple days ago im going to finish it off. i also train jiu jitsu and can tell you while on cee that i could see a noticable endurance difference.


----------



## Brolly (Oct 18, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> you are incredibly ignorant
> 
> dont speak if you dont know what your talking about
> 
> ...



So full body workouts 2-3x a week are more effective than isolating muscle groups 5-6x a week? i dont even kno wut a full body workout is sigh at me


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Oct 18, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> take it easy with that kind of thinking...you can still get fat. If you choose the eat like a monster route, make sure you eat slow burning carbs and medium to high EFAs. On the days you dont workout, eat plenty of protein and keep carbs in check.



i probably over exggarated "eat like a monster" lol. but yeah i can already tell i am leaning out and the mono and bcaa drink should be in the mail soon. it will only help.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2006)

Brolly said:


> So full body workouts 2-3x a week are more effective than isolating muscle groups 5-6x a week? i dont even kno wut a full body workout is sigh at me


Uh Mr. Fuckhat, did you ever think that he may not have enough  time in the schedule to permit 5-6 days a week? Is there anyway you can use spellcheck when send out a reply? 

Is there a moderator who can ban this dumb jagoff from this thread?


----------



## Brolly (Oct 20, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> Uh Mr. Fuckhat, did you ever think that he may not have enough  time in the schedule to permit 5-6 days a week? Is there anyway you can use spellcheck when send out a reply?
> 
> Is there a moderator who can ban this dumb jagoff from this thread?



hahaha did i say that he did? i was just replying to the guy who called me ignorant cuz he thinks fullbody workouts are more effective than isolating muscle groups ... i mustve rly hit home when i said u need to get a life and at least a friend


----------



## Brolly (Oct 20, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> Uh Mr. Fuckhat, did you ever think that he may not have enough  time in the schedule to permit 5-6 days a week? Is there anyway you can use spellcheck when send out a reply?
> 
> Is there a moderator who can ban this dumb jagoff from this thread?





juggernaut said:


> Why Would You Even Be A Nit Picky Bastard And Say Something? Who Cares?



Retard


----------

